# Baidu has been developing an artificial intelligence system



## herculesboat (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for the information!!


----------



## LillianJacks (Jun 6, 2016)

Russell said that machines with general intelligence capability might not be that far off and that the world ought to devote serious thought to how to govern such machines -- an idea Elon Musk and theoretical physicist Stephen Hawking have supported in the past, being co-signatories alongside Russell on an open letter entitled Research Priorities For Robust and Beneficial Artificial Intelligence.


----------

